# buying a 51 pontiac



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jun 3, 2009)

She's in pretty good condition, floor's solid, rocker's are starting to rust
glass is all good, got a nice 400 small block and an aluminum muncie
4 speed for it. Going to be flat black.










oh yea got it for $400.00


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmm lets see. Your buying a 58 year old car, that was built by a company that just went bankrupt two day ago, and in turn will stop production of that brand. Good thing you struck while iron was hot. *JUST KIDDING BUDDY.* That is a kick ass car. Looks like the one they cruised around in "stand by me". Keep us posted.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jun 3, 2009)

nilzlofgren said:


> Hmmm lets see. Your buying a 58 year old car, that was built by a company that just went bankrupt two day ago, and in turn will stop production of that brand. Good thing you struck while iron was hot. *JUST KIDDING BUDDY.* That is a kick ass car. Looks like the one they cruised around in "stand by me". Keep us posted.



yea it's gonna be pretty sweet with the 400 in it. he had a tarp on it hence the moss growing on it lol.
the convertible in stand by me is a 49 ford custom and the blue one they pass is a 50 studebaker champion.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jun 3, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> yea it's gonna be pretty sweet with the 400 in it. he had a tarp on it hence the moss growing on it lol.
> the convertible in stand by me is a 49 ford custom and the blue one they pass is a 50 studebaker champion.



Wow, you know your cars. Looks like it's in good condition. Looks like you could just throw a battery in it and drive it away.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jun 3, 2009)

It does start and run but i hate str8 six's.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Put some heavy springs under it and start running Moonshine down south with it.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jun 3, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> Put some heavy springs under it and start running Moonshine down south with it.



i'm gonna airbag it so it rides nice and low.


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 4, 2009)

Go flat white and be different. Flat black is over-done.

Good deal on the car.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jun 4, 2009)

myzamboni said:


> Go flat white and be different. Flat black is over-done.
> 
> Good deal on the car.



mybe i'll do it in primer gray. my buddy does free hand pin striping so it should be pretty good. bringing it home this weekend i hope.


----------

